# 20 gallon stocking



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i have a 20 gallon tank with 3 black neons 6 neons and 1 betta.i am hoping the stock to go down like this.
6 black neons
6 neons
1 betta
1 Bolivian ram 
and 6 kulies.
do you think i can add anything else like a small bottom feeder.i have 30 gallons worth of filter.should i add another 10 gallon filter?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2014)

If the betta is already in the tank, it has established territory and will kill any newcomers that you put in the tank.

If you have another tank that you could put the betta in for awhile until you get the tank inhabitants that you want in the tank. 

The betta should always be the last fish you put in a community tank, because the betta is a territorial fish and will claim territory in the tank.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

actually the betta is very peaceful i had him in a 10 gallon and was constantly moving fish trying to see what worked out best with my tanks and he is quite young.a beautiful white and blue at the tips of his tail and his tail is spikey


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

From your description your tank will be overloaded. You do not have enough filter for the load you mentioned.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I think the stocking sounds fine if you add the seccond filter you were talking about (just make sure that the flow isn't too much for the betta). I also wouldn't put a ram with the betta fish already in there. Instead of having to different schools of tetras why not have one big one? Swarm fish always do best in as big a group as possible.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how many GPH are you currently running ? how many total if you add the 10 gal filter ?
i see no reason why you couldn't add a half dozen or so dwarf cories....


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well yes i have put this same exact post on another forum of mine but wanted to see if anybody has any questions or warnings and it seems so.


Elliott225 said:


> From your description your tank will be overloaded. You do not have enough filter for the load you mentioned.


well its a long story i had the neons in a 20 gallon tank with a bunch of other fish and i had a betta in a 10 gallon.so i wanted him to have a few buddies so i did some research and found out black neons could work. so i went out and got 3 black neons.there was no fighting what so ever.and now that i have a 29 gallon tank i moved all the fish from my 20 gallon tank to my 29 and got an angelfish.i knew the angel fish would eat the neons both kinds so i gave them the 20 gallon.and im gonna use the 10 gallon for cherry shrimp.


BettaGuy said:


> I think the stocking sounds fine if you add the seccond filter you were talking about (just make sure that the flow isn't too much for the betta). I also wouldn't put a ram with the betta fish already in there. Instead of having to different schools of tetras why not have one big one? Swarm fish always do best in as big a group as possible.


well with out the extra 10 gallon filter i will have a ordinary 10 gallon filter.like the one you get out of a kit.and a 20 gallon marine land filter,and the 20 gallon filter has a bio wheel.if i get a extra 10 gallon filter i will have 40 gallons of filter in all.


lohachata said:


> how many GPH are you currently running ? how many total if you add the 10 gal filter ?
> i see no reason why you couldn't add a half dozen or so dwarf cories....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That load is fine. It's near the safe limit, but fine.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

oh thanks i just wanted to be extra sure.nothing bad with being extra careful.am i right or am i right.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

"well with out the extra 10 gallon filter i will have a ordinary 10 gallon filter.like the one you get out of a kit.and a 20 gallon marine land filter,and the 20 gallon filter has a bio wheel.if i get a extra 10 gallon filter i will have 40 gallons of filter in all. "

this really tells me nothing about the GPH filtration....how many " Gallons Per Hour " are being pumped through your filters..the tank size rating means nothing..
i would recommend 250-300 GPH filtration on a 29 gallon tank..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well what do you think my gph is i dont really know.would it be better if i add a aitr stone or 1-4 they are rated 5-15 gallons?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

look at the brand and model of your filters and do an online search to find the GPH..
most companies rate for tank size and that is almost always far too small..so the hobbyist winds up buying a bigger filter..it's all about money...i never go by tank size rating...i look at GPH and also consider overall efficiency and economy..i have found that Aquaclear HOB filters to be the best deal..while a little more money to start with they last a long time and you rarely need to replace the insert..maybe once every 3-5 years..


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

Evil wizard: take a look at this:

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/f...arium-filter-gallons-per-hour-filtration.html


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

man i hate fish lord!!!!!! they are so stuck up.but i did look..and i have 255 gallons of filter and i am gonna get another filter pretty soon cuz i got some coupons at petco for a lot of stuff.oh and also i just want everybody to know just because mt user name is evil wizard i am not evil.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes you are....lol

that is an excellent link angel....


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i still think that website sucks i got banned with in a day.and also im not sure if suck is allowed on here but if it is sorry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you loha. I found that and it was pretty good. Oh lohachata, I sent you the pics of the fish and decor. The pics of the decor, I am planning to get.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm i wonder what filter i will get probably a big filter.another 20 gallon filter. i am guessing.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i am gonna get the filter tomorrow.and also would a otto work?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ottos are awesome little fish....make sure they have lots of algae to eat...and even if the tank is covered feed them regular foods as well..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

evil wizard said:


> i have a 20 gallon tank with 3 black neons 6 neons and 1 betta.i am hoping the stock to go down like this.
> 6 black neons
> 6 neons
> 1 betta
> ...


ok yall little change of plans.petco didnt have kullie loaches so i asked for a albino pleco bristle nose.and i got a lemon pleco it WOULD have costed a lot but i asked her to put it back.and in another tank she found a BABY one barely half an inch and the only albino one in the store.cutest lil' thing you've ever seen.
which one makes less waste a full grown bn pleco or a group of 6 kullie loaches.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the 6 kuhli loaches will make a small fraction of what a 6 month old pleco will...
i breed bushynose plecos..brown and albino and standard and long fin..even though they stay fairly small (under 6") they still make a lot of mess...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

what? a fraction?!well mine is a tad under an inch how old is that?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

less than 5 weeks old.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

wow, well then them bristle noses in petco were doing something naughty if you get what i mean.oh and also how big will it be when it is 6 months old?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

between 2 and 3 inches.
if properly maintained.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

oh thanks and,really that small at that age?hmm i wonder if boil;ed carrots will make him grow faster.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is a growing young fish..it really needs more than what it can get from veggies..it needs a food high in protein and high in fats..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well what meaty foods can i feed him?chunks of meat left over from dinner then take it out after 2 hours?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Plecocaine works quite well for the job ; and the fish love it..you can also get foods like brineshrim or earthworm bytes..
no table foods...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

aww,well i dont know what is but i found some of it for sale by ha look at that by you!http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_archive_item&foodp1358380802 
but for real where can i find this plecococaine?do you think my petco could special order it?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can only get Plecocaine from Lohachata here on fishforums..
that is an old auction....there are current auctions running ....read the feedback..that will tell you about the food and the seller..


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

Evil wizard: I have ordered from lohachata here on fishforums and he is very dependable and the food, fish love it and keeps them healthy. I still have food left. I got my package within a week of ordering and when I had fish, they loved it, they went crazy for it. Order some from lohachata and you will be very happy with it. Also if you can, get some Aquari-Sol and use it as a preventative for diseases. You fish will thank you for it. The Aquari-Sol, you will have to see if lohachata is selling. He sells the plecocaine all the time though. I think there is a thread on the forum somewhere.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm let me guess only pay pal and no debit card?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i accept either paypal or USPS Money Orders.....


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm of course at seems like every one only does that....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all things considered it is a good business practice..keeps folks from ripping others off...lots of bogus things going around these days.out of the hundreds of customers that i have , there are very few that i will accept a check from..
these days most people have paypal accounts....and paypal accounts can be linked to one's credit card and bank account..
it will be a cold day in hades when i trust a 13 year old kid with a credit or debit card...lol
i am pretty easy to do business with and always take good care of my customers..


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2014)

Evil wizard: what lohachata is saying is very true. I also agree with him. I am one of his customers, he is a very good businessman. I am not just saying that because he and I are friends, it is because I have actually ordered from him and got my order within a week. He is very, very good.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am too and I trust John wholeheartedly and my fish love this food. They seem to have so much more vibrant colors than when I was feeding with other name brands. I actually swear by it and don't plan on feeding anything else as long as I can help it.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well my parents lost out paypal account password is there any other foods that can substitute that?i do have drift wood in his soon to be tank.(hes in qt)


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Plecocaine is the best. Like Rick and I have said, John is very trustworthy. Why not set up another PayPal account, or reset the password on the existing PayPal account. Most sites have a link forgot password and when you click it, it asks for an email that you set the account with and will send a temporary password, then you can change the password once in the account.


----------

